# Stuck on USB Drive mode



## moluvsdisneymagic

Last night I transferred a book to my kindle via PC and saw the battery was low so I left it in the drive to charge it. Went to get it this morning to take to work with me like always and it still has the USB Drive mode screen stuck on. I _thought_ that I had it ejected from the computer, but perhaps not. Can't figure out how to get it back and I'm going to the beach this weekend. A 4 hour drive up and I *really* wanted my kindle for the drive. Have only had it since late March.

Any help please? Or am i stuck calling Amazon and hoping they'll deliver a new 1 to my parents' home where I'm staying for the weekend?


----------



## Morf

Have you unplugged it from the PC? This should clear the USB drive mode. Ideally you should eject first or shut down the PC, but if you've already done this try unplugging it anyway.

If it's unplugged and still in USB drive mode, try a restart. Hold the power switch over to the right for at least 15 seconds then release it. The Kindle should restart and show the "boy under the tree" startup screen.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic

Yeah, i took it to work with me cause I have all my stuff in the jacket(id etc)  and its been like that all day.  Just tried the restart trick now and nothing is happening.  All that happened when i released the switch was that the battery indicator went green for a second and then it went to black.


----------



## Morf

OK, for the restart you need to hold the switch for a long time (15-20 seconds). While you're holding it the Kindle will sometimes do things (flash the power light or blank the screen) as it goes through it's various power off steps (see Amazon.co.uk Help). When you've held the switch for at least 20 seconds, release it - still nothing happens - then flick the switch as you normally would to power it on. At this point the Kindle will restart (after a few seconds of doing nothing!) and you should get back to normal.

If you try all this and you still have the USB drive mode display then there's something pretty badly wrong. The only other thing I can think of: is the USB drive mode display perfectly clear as normal, or are there lines across it like this *http://www.flickr.com/photos/editorialgirl/5094327734/**.* If there are lines like that then the screen is cracked.

Either way, if a restart doesn't recover it then it's ring Kindle CS I'm afraid!


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic

I've seen a cracked screen.  My husband cracked his.  Mine is perfect.  Just STUCK 

So now the next question when i call.  Cause I've held the switch at least 30-40 seconds and its still stuck.  So next question is will they a new 1 loaded with what i already have on this 1?  And might they send it to my parents home so i will at least have it for the drive home?


----------



## Morf

I've never had a swap, but my understanding is that the new one will be registered to you and so your books will appear in the archive. You will have to download them though so you will need a wireless connection.

Other people who've been through this can probably explain better than me.

I've no idea whether they will ship it to another address, I would just ring them up and ask.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic

My husband has performed the swap and he said he had to create a new account when the new 1 came.  Since that's the case I'm just gonna wait until Monday or tuesday to call.  No point in having it shipped it anywhere but home. 

Maybe I'll call on Sat.  and then it'll get shipped on Monday and be here Tuesday.  Guess I'm hitting the bookstore this weekend.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you call *Kindle Customer Support* and explain the problem I'm sure they'll offer you a replacement. If you ask, they may indeed send it to a different address. There should be no reason to create a new account. The new kindle will show as registered to your existing account along with the original one. Once you get the new one you can redownload all your books and then send your collections and the books will sort themselves.

It's also possible that they'll have a troubleshooting trick that will let you get it fixed at home.

I would strongly suggest calling ASAP. . .they usually ship replacements for faulty units ASAP. . . it might come tomorrow -- after all it's only 3 p.m. in Seattle.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic

Actually its not Amazon I'm concerned about.  They'll send me a new 1 and that'll be good.  Its more UPS that I'm thinking about.  I don't expect Amazon to be able to dictate what time they get to my house.  We plan on leaving early in the morning and we pass the local distribution center, often at about the time a fleet of trucks are leaving for their routes.  

If I were staying home I'd be on the phone, but as I won't be, there is no harm in waiting a few days.  Its an annoyance, but that's how it goes sometimes. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd probably still go ahead and call tonight.  After all, they might be able to tell you something over the phone that will fix it.

And if not, you can let them know that you don't want it to arrive while you're not home and can they schedule it to arrive on Monday when you're back.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic

Amazingly enough, my husband decided to play with it.  he went scrounging around for the drive and found it.  Turns out, it was full  

He said my kindle has 18.4 gigabytes of storage available and I'd used 18.1.  He told me to delete some stuff so I did,  mostly MBP copies of the azw files that i originally selected to transfer over from my computer.  So now it works just like it should.  

But I'm wondering how these MBP copies got on my kindle in the first place.  But I still have all of my books available to read and the important stuff like the users guide that it came with.  

Is there a way to keep this from happening again?


----------



## HappyGuy

What are MBP copies? What does MBP stand for? Just curious.


----------



## Morf

The mbp files are there for every book on the Kindle, they contain your annotations and bookmarks for a book - I think they also contain the "furthest read" point. They are automatically created and maintained by the Kindle.

They are very small in comparison to the books, and deleting them will not save a significant amount of space - although it will help out in an emergency like the OP had.

OP, just deleting the mbp files is not going to help a lot with space, if your Kindle is that close to full then you need to either archive books (if Amazon bought) or delete them (if from other sources).


----------

